# WELLINGTON - New Zealand



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Wellington as seen through my eyes


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Change of pace .......

*Pics taken from The Overlander (train) from Auckland to Wellington .... an AWESOME journey!!*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow wow wow! It's incredible to see how well kept this city is, heh Wellington is so underrated in New Zealand, everybody talks about Auckland, about the country's nature and many forget their capital city, gorgeous!

I'm especially impressed with the number of pieces of art spread throughout the city, very nice job, they make the city look much more interesting, the moon in cobble stone is very creative. Nice pics!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ENIGMA, u did really great work....  
Wellington looks much nicer even than Auckland in a sense..,.. 
very pretty and lovely city... wow.. thanx for sharing..!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

schmidt said:


> Wow wow wow! It's incredible to see how well kept this city is, heh Wellington is so underrated in New Zealand, everybody talks about Auckland, about the country's nature and many forget their capital city, gorgeous!
> 
> I'm especially impressed with the number of pieces of art spread throughout the city, very nice job, they make the city look much more interesting, the moon in cobble stone is very creative. Nice pics!


You are right it is very underrated but then again it is NZ's best kept secret. It helps that Welly is the cultural capital of NZ and the base of many creative Industries (often referred to as Welly-wood ... this is where Peter Jackson is based .... director of Lord of the Rings and King Kong) and in lieu of this fact the city is very pro-arts. I just love the place and will move there tomorrow but I have things to do in Auckland first .... maybe later


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> ENIGMA, u did really great work....
> Wellington looks much nicer even than Auckland in a sense..,..
> very pretty and lovely city... wow.. thanx for sharing..!! :cheers:


Thank you mate :cheers: ... the two cities are very different. Auckland is more in your face - more masculine and Wellington is softer - more feminine. Each have their pro's and con's but I personally prefer Wellington.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Yummy - very nice!!! Wellington is so sexy!! I can't get over how international it looks.

The city looks great even in winter!!

 :banana:


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! I always loved this city. Your Pic are fantastic and give the right idea how lovely this city is. :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Skymino said:


> Wow! I always loved this city. Your Pic are fantastic and give the right idea how lovely this city is. :cheers:


Thanks mate  .... Welly sure is a grande old dame. You just have to love here :cheers: 



DavidEugene said:


> Yummy - very nice!!! Wellington is so sexy!! I can't get over how international it looks. The city looks great even in winter!!  :banana:


The city oozes style David - my kind of place  I still find it hard to believe that the population is only 400 000. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty much the perfect city. Couldn't ask for a better capital. Now only if Canberra could take some lessons from Wellington.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Pretty much the perfect city. Couldn't ask for a better capital. Now only if Canberra could take some lessons from Wellington.


I like the fact that they pay attention to detail - must be because they have a woman for Mayor - she is doing a great job :cheers:


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Even here in Milan we have a woman as a mayor. But our city is not so clean as Welly, and we don't pay attention to details. :bash: That's probably Because we have major problems as a bigger city.


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

I love this building (the art deco/grey one) and in particular the way they have enlarged it with more floors, I didn't know. Relly love it.


----------

